# Hey guys.



## bcfcst4 (May 7, 2007)

I've been here for a while but I never really introduced myself. So, feeling left out of these lovely little intros, i decided to introduce myself now. Better late than never!

My name's Kellie, I'm a junior in a highschool outside Philly. I've been doing theater at my school for three years now, and I've done 7 shows on the Scenery crew for our theater group, "Players". Players is an almost entirely student run group, but we do have 4 professional coaches and a head coach who's a teacher at the school to help us and keep us from killing ourselves. It's a great group, and everything's been going pretty smoothly thus far, but this past show we did (All in the Timing) was the last show for two of our coaches, our lighting and sound coach as well as our scenery and props coach. Next year will be... interesting. 

Anyway that's theater me in a nutshell.


----------



## soundlight (May 7, 2007)

Cool gig. As you said, better late than never! Always good to see people stay active around here after registering...too many hit-and-run questioning types, and it doesn't look like you're one of those.


----------



## bcfcst4 (May 7, 2007)

we used to call them sponsors, but the powers that be said we were supposed to call them coaches because sponsors assumes they volunteer their time, and they're paid. 

(i liked sponsor better. coach is too athletic sounding. i am not,NOT, athletic)


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 7, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> What school outside of Philly? And you call your teachers coaches? That's weird to me. Anyone else call them coaches?



At church we call the group leaders coaches.


----------



## Van (May 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard! I've seen a lot of your posts. 

"All in the Timing" is a Fantastic show. I love "Trotskys Death". Coaches, Sponsors, What's the diff? As long as they're doing their jobs right. Personally, I'd call them directors, but that's just me.


----------



## bcfcst4 (May 7, 2007)

I agree completely. I'm really going to miss our two sponsors/coaches/directors. One, the lighting and sound sponsor, has been in that position for 11 years, and went to high school here before that. The scenery sponsor has only been here for 4 years, but he got the job shortly after college and needs to figure out what to do with his life. I'll miss him especially. He's been my mentor for the past three years.

Trotsky was probably my favorite. oh and the "simultaneous translation" part of English Made Simple, mostly because one of the actors was hilarious.


----------



## gafftaper (May 7, 2007)

Welcome officially! My favorite is the sketch "all in the timing". _ding_


----------



## dvlasak (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!

Dennis


----------



## Chris15 (May 21, 2007)

Welcome Aboard.

Introductions are overrated... much better to a] allow people to jump to their own conclusions and b] slowly drop bits information... (As you've probably guessed, you won't find an intro from me anywhere...)


----------

